# Food



## Vic Harter (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone feed or heard of Red Paws Dog Food? I'm thinking about switching my dogs to the PowerEdge 26k.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Vic Harter said:


> Does anyone feed or heard of Red Paws Dog Food? I'm thinking about switching my dogs to the PowerEdge 26k.



Links to ingredients?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know several people on here that feed redpaw..
Never heard anything bad about it.


----------



## Vic Harter (Nov 5, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Links to ingredients?


PowerEdge 26k

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein: Min 26%
Crude Fat: Min 18%
Crude Fiber: Max 3.5%
Moisture: Max 10%
*Calculated Metabolizable Energy:* 1934 Kcal/pound, 4255 Kcal/Kg, or 450 Kcal/cup
*Calculated Energy Basis:* 24% protein, 38% fat, 38% carbohydrate
*INGREDIENTS: *Chicken Meal, Ground Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Fish Meal, Pork Meat Meal, Bacon Fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Beet Pulp, Chicken Liver, Dried Eggs, Menhaden Fish Oil, Pork Blood Meal, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium ,Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Oxide, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Sodium Selenite.
Available in 35# bags, Redpaw 26K is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages of the dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Vic Harter said:


> PowerEdge 26k
> 
> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> 
> ...


Better than many.

Is it reasonably priced?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Doesn't look bad to me from what I know, specifically named "fat" ingredients, specifically named meat ingredients - no corn or wheat - you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I was curious so checked prices and turns out it is priced same as Canidae ALS (Grain Free) which is a better food based on ingredients. Now if the dog does bad on Canidae and good on Redpaw then it would be worth it.


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Is anyone using Evo red meat?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I fed Evo red meat to my Mal when he was younger and I had a hard time getting weight on him. The high protein diet seems to agree with him and the Evo was a good food for him. Normal sized portions, normal poop (had been pudding soft mostly on other foods) and his weight was good. 

I switched to Orijen because it's a Canadian food and a bit cheaper than Evo here.


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Evo's expensive, and I've been thinking about switching for that fact and that there's no fiber in it which leads to rock hard stool if I don't mix in canned food). Canned food and Evo is beyond the realm of reasonable in terms of cost.

Orijen's popular here, and I'll give it another look. Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Vic Harter said:


> Does anyone feed or heard of Red Paws Dog Food? I'm thinking about switching my dogs to the PowerEdge 26k.


I am a Red Paw dealer. It is a good food, but I feed raw chicken to the dogs every
day, and only give them about 1/2 cup of kibble every other day or so. I have the same results with about any kind of kibble the way that I use it.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I am a Red Paw dealer. It is a good food, but I feed raw chicken to the dogs every
> day, and only give them about 1/2 cup of kibble every other day or so. I have the same results with about any kind of kibble the way that I use it.


Hey Mike! Didn't know you were a dealer. Can you PM me w/ prices, requirements for purchase, etc. Thanks.


----------

